# Biggies



## JewelsOK (Jan 1, 2009)

Here are our "biggies":

This is Sheba, she is a registered paint, but breeding stock only since she is solid (both her babies were black & white overos). She is 10 years old and about 15.1hh. She is the horse my 13 year old rides regularly.







This is Lacey, she is a registered paint and is 5 years old and also about 15-15.1hh. We bought her to show, but shortly thereafter she injured her shoulder so her future is uncertain at this time, but we are hopeful. She is on 90 days pasture rest for healing right now. (yes, my daughter realizes that her heels are not down in the picuture, but they were once she entered the arena and she won 1st!)






Here is one of Sheba and our mini, Image with my 13 year old and 9 year old.






I'd love to see pictures of you big horses!


----------



## SHANA (Jan 1, 2009)

Well I had 5 biggies but sold one for sure and have a second sale pending she passes her vet check. Here are my biggies:

This is my 10 year old arabian mare, SPH Phancyphire, ridden by 13 year old Antonina.






This is my 9 year old arabian mare, Contessa Angelina. Ridden by 20 year old Adam.






This is my husbands 5 year old arabian mare, SPH Sameera Sunnphire ridden in all 3 pictures by 20 year old Adam.
















This is a group photo of all 3 arabians above plus the arabian mare, SPH Phancy Melody, who is sale pending. She is the chestnut arabian mare.


----------



## Leeana (Jan 1, 2009)

Here is one of my fathers Tennessee Walking Horse mares, the big horses are more dads things. She has put on a ton of weight since we bought her, still a work in process but she was so underweight when she came here in the spring. He recently sold her full brother, he was a really nice boy, i liked him allot.

Miss Melody


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jan 1, 2009)

Here's our biggies:

My first horse, pintaloosa mare Sugar (not sure why I named her Sugar as she's FAR from sweet, typical moody mare! lol



) (She's on the left)






The other guy in the above picture and below is my big hunk



AQHA Zippos Rowdy Rodder, sired by IMA Flashy Hotrod (full brother to Radical Rodder), making my guy a grandson of Hotrodder's Jet Set.. His dam is a grand daughter of the great Zippo Pine Bar



My guy is huge, not sure how tall he is now, need to measure him, but while he's huge he is the biggest baby/love bug ever.. He loves to give hugs, wrap your arms around his neck and he'll set his head/neck down over your shoulder



He was green broke to ride but with me being away at college I was bad and let his training slip



but now that I'm working and making decent money I plan to have it picked back up hopefully this spring













Gotta love the big QH booty
















This is my sister's old man Paco, recently aged 20+ and still going strong except for a little arthritis in a front leg, but still rideable.. I tease my sister we should have called him Tank as he's a big boy, you can tell he's a heavy muscled boy and I bet back in his glory days he looked like a body builder










All three:


----------



## picasso (Jan 1, 2009)

This is my son and his girlfriend with our two Quarter Horses. The buckskin is Chase and the bay is Skippy.

http://s540.photobucket.com/albums/gg328/d...th_scan0023.jpg

This is my son, Billy and Chase.

http://s540.photobucket.com/albums/gg328/d...th_scan0022.jpg

This is Callie, his girlfriend and Skippy.

http://s540.photobucket.com/albums/gg328/d...th_scan0029.jpg

This is Billy and our very first Quarter Horse. She was the very first horse owned and was our "been there, done that" horse that taught us what showing was all about.

http://s540.photobucket.com/albums/gg328/d...th_scan0025.jpg

Thanks for looking.

Can someone tell me how to resize my pictures? Am new to this posting pictures and trying to learn how to do it all.


----------



## babygoose (Jan 1, 2009)

Roxy, my standardbred/belgan mare. She is about 9 years old and rides and drives.


























And a bunch more in my Facebook album

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=265&...p;id=1654023467


----------



## ILOVEMYHORSECOMANCHE (Jan 1, 2009)

I only have a biggy, but I have always been interested in minis because my friend (New Mini Owner) has two. So here is my APHA 9 year old paint gelding (former herd stallion who was only gelded 4 months ago!) He is my first horse. I have ridden english my whole life and Comanche is a western horse. I hope in the spring to have him trained in english. So here he is my "biggy" Comanche...
















And this is our first time jumping



(I know my position is really bad and I am in a dressage saddle, but we are both learning)


----------



## PaintNminis (Jan 1, 2009)

I have 2 Biggies





This is our MFT X QH Filly

Genesis

2005 Dappled Buckskin






& this is our APHA Filly Creams Foxy Lady





2005 Dappled Palomino Tobiano

_I really need to get new Pics of her!_


----------



## LC Farm (Jan 1, 2009)

Here are a few pictures of our biggies. We breed and show Percherons also.

The first one is of our National Champion Gelding at a show.






This one is at a plow days having fun.






This one is one of our momma's and her 3 days old filly.






This is of one of our foals right after he stood, it is at 3 in the morning so I look a little tired.






And this was in a cart class.


----------



## minimule (Jan 1, 2009)

This is my big mule (16hh) Cleo. She's only green broke but so far is willing to do anything I ask of her.






This is Stardust, a registered paint mare, 15.3hh. She's the sweetest bombproof girl.






Cheval is an Pintabian but she isn't registered. Non-horsey hubby fell in love with her and the feeling seemed to be mutual so we bought her.


----------



## jayne (Jan 1, 2009)

You wanted to see BIG horses? I love the percherons above, here's my clydesdale, Bailey, with his mini and pony friends:






Jayne


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 1, 2009)

You all have beautiful horses...we used to raise paint horses but are down to only five left.

Otis was our APHA and PtHA stallion but he was gelded for my sister to show and has done very well. (hopefully she never will see that I posted this picture she is trying to get me to take it off the website



, but I like it cuz its cute!)






This is my APHA mare Ruby, she was born in 1999 and her dad is Otis. She was being broke to ride really well and I broke her myself and then my parents sent her to a trainer to be finished and I dont know what they did to her but when she got back she was a freak and didnt trust anyone. She is getting better but it is taking a while.






My mare that I can actually ride now is Sophie and she is APHA and PtHA and I have only shown her at one show so far and she got 2nd place out of 9 horses in her english class.






We also have a broodmare Scribbles and her 2004 gelding but I dont have pictures of them yet.


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 1, 2009)

My joke is that my "big" horse is about 14.3 - but a perfect size for me. He is Target, a 23 year old Pinto gelding who the farm is named after. He has had 2 colic surgeries in 1998 and 2001 that removed a total of 30 feet (that's half!) of his small intestines and left him with a pretty poor prognosis. But he went back to the show ring after the surgeries and completed his Amateur Pinto Championship in 2003, the same year we moved him home. He is turned out 24/7 which I think contributes to his longevity. This was taken after his second surgery. He was shown Western, English, and dressage and is pretty much retired now. He loves all the minis from his side of the fence.


----------



## Kellie in OR (Jan 1, 2009)

Radar, my Tennessee Walker

http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b194/kra...nt=e7e9ba9a.pbr


----------



## CKC (Jan 1, 2009)

Our QH mare Surprise.... used to show her years ago. She hasn't been ridden in almost 10 years. Living the good life now at 20 years old.






And our 4 year old QH gelding The Last Captive son, Last Detail grandson on sires side and Mr. Moxie Man on the dams side. He's about 16.2 now(his sire is 16.3). Moxie is an unbelievable mover. I have wanted a Last Captive baby for a long time. Found Moxie on Dream horse and bought him when he was a yearling. He hasn't been trained under saddle yet, but it's a dream of mine.


----------



## ~Dan (Jan 1, 2009)

*Gorgeous horses everyone









*


----------



## BannerBrat (Jan 1, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]Wow, we certainly have a variety of horses here on the forum! I didn't have a favorite (love them all!) until I saw this lovely lady...









[/SIZE]



babygoose said:


> Roxy, my standardbred/belgan mare. She is about 9 years old and rides and drives.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 1, 2009)

We have sold all our full size horses

but here are some pics of back then (3 yrs ago)

My spotted saddlebred who rides and drives

Redman











my husbands palomino quarter horse

Nick






Nick, Sadi & a boarder with us






and my Arabian

Sadi


----------



## babygoose (Jan 1, 2009)

BannerBrat said:


> [SIZE=12pt]Wow, we certainly have a variety of horses here on the forum! I didn't have a favorite (love them all!) until I saw this lovely lady...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwww, thanks. I wasn't in the market for a horse when I first saw her. She was probably about a year old and a friend of mine had brought her back from a Wisconsin auction to resell. I definitely wasn't looking for a young horse, but I just had to have her when I saw her. She has turned out great. Here is one of my favorite photos of her. Her first time in blinders.


----------



## Casnos Minis (Jan 1, 2009)

This is our biggie Real Cash Effort "Drew":

Cassidy and Drew this past summer:






Cassidy and Drew August of 07 2 weeks after we got him:
















This is Pepper, the pony we are leasing for the winter ( she might stay with us if my instructor can find a replacement for her)osted with permission.

Their first show together 3 years ago:






Their second year of showing:






ANd this past summer at Woodstock, Ct. She didn't show much this summer because of having her tumor removed.











sorry so picture heavy.

Christy


----------



## BannerBrat (Jan 1, 2009)

babygoose said:


> Awwww, thanks. I wasn't in the market for a horse when I first saw her. She was probably about a year old and a friend of mine had brought her back from a Wisconsin auction to resell. I definitely wasn't looking for a young horse, but I just had to have her when I saw her. She has turned out great. Here is one of my favorite photos of her. Her first time in blinders.


[SIZE=12pt]Wow, she looks good between the blinders!



I can see why she's one of those horses you just gotta have.



[/SIZE]

& Christy, Pepper is a real cutie pie.



He looks very good at his job.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jan 1, 2009)

Here's a link to the newest video I put on Utube of "Beau" - [SIZE=10pt]*
*[/SIZE]



he has his own blog now, too... [SIZE=10pt]*"Beau's Blog"*[/SIZE]

I have 4 Mares (we've cut WAY down, much to Beau's disgust...)

We have Sarri, the dam of Beau's National Top Ten mare.... we also have Nana, an Icelandic mare, and then we have a Buckskin 1/2 Arab Beau daughter and an Amber Champagne 7/8ths Arab granddaughter of Beau (a daughter of Khalvin Khlein KpM who is in Germany!)

Then we have a bunch of boarders and the annual visits from outside mares as well.


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Jan 1, 2009)

LC Farm said:


> This one is at a plow days having fun.


Wow! Beautiful!

babygoose, I love your mare too, she's so pretty!

It's nice to see some of the biggie driving horses too!


----------



## LC Farm (Jan 2, 2009)

Soggy Bottom Ranch said:


> LC Farm said:
> 
> 
> > This one is at a plow days having fun.
> ...


Thank you, we love are Percherons, we have 8 and 2 more babies coming in the spring. A big differance from the miniatures.


----------



## normajeanbaker (Jan 2, 2009)

I have 1 biggie left in my ownership. I have him leased out right now,but have owned him since 1996. He is that "once in a lifetime" riding horse for me. He is still the only Saddlebred in New England to qualify for both the NEHC Saddle Seat Medal Finals & the NEHC Stock Seat Medal Finals in the same year. Infact, I think we did it at the same show. When we retired him, the mission was on to find something to take his place. I went through a few, and although each one was very nice, it just wasn't "Fox". My interest then turned to my Mini's and I've been into Mini's and out of the biggies ever since. However, this guy will be in my ownership forever. I feel lucky to have had the opportunity to purchase him and will never find another one quite like him



~Jen~

*Street Fox Discovery* "Fox"- 1988 American Saddlebred gelding


----------



## Charlene (Jan 2, 2009)

here's my biggie with his little mini clone. tuffy is 27, found him shortly after he was gelded at age 5. i don't ride much at all, he's pretty much an ornament.










another view...


----------



## ILOVEMYHORSECOMANCHE (Jan 2, 2009)

Charlene said:


> here's my biggie with his little mini clone. tuffy is 27, found him shortly after he was gelded at age 5. i don't ride much at all, he's pretty much an ornament.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Charlene they look like two peas in a pod



I love your "biggie's" eyes. Those blues are killer


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Jan 2, 2009)

I no longer have my biggie, but here is a couple pictures of her from when I did own her. This was my pretty baby, Cheyanne. And the last picture is one of her with her (totally unexpected to us!) colt from 2007.


----------



## Chaos Ranch (Jan 2, 2009)

Right now we have 9 biggies. 4 of them are for sale though.

Here's my daughter's Appaloosa "Buns of Brass" or Bob as we call him.






Here's my coming 2 year old reg. Appaloosa colt Billy. This picture was taken last spring.






Here's my Tennessee Walker, Cherry.






And here's my two Missouri Fox Trotters






Here's a little Quarter Horse filly, one of my rescues from last spring.






And here's my other rescue mare. Her name is Kia, and we're keeping her.


----------



## CLC Stables (Jan 2, 2009)

Here are some of my big ones, I don't have pictures of all of them.

This is Chivato Toast, a daughter of Dash to Chivato (by First Down Dash). She is still racing, and has won a couple stakes, and over 20k on the track. She will be bred to Count Corona next month.






This is my wifes Paint a son of Judy's Lineage and racing APHA. He won a couple Paint Futurities in Montana.






I have a son of Skirt Chasin Alibi (owned by the Double Bar S Ranch).

As you can see we like our race horses.


----------



## anoki (Jan 2, 2009)

This is Anoki. He's a PMU foal, so I don't really know what he is. I do know his sire was a Percheron cross and his dam was a TB cross. He's 10 years old this year, and I've had him for 6 years now. He was started as an Eventing horse, but he has been doing Dressage since I got him (and is quite talented at it too).

These were taken a few years ago...don't have any really recent shots of him





















~kathryn


----------



## Equuisize (Jan 3, 2009)

This is Graffix, the last of our big guys......he was born on the 4th of July and is now 13.

He's 3/4 Arab & 1/4 QH - We bought him as a 2+ year old. He has such a wonderful mind.

This is Graffe with Zena, on the day she turned 3 months old. They seem to love each other.

He watched her over the stall wall be born and maybe? for that reason have a real bond.


----------



## kayla221444 (Jan 3, 2009)

Here is my "Biggie" and boy is she ever a stout girl! LOL ZANSREBELGIRL is my beautiful BUCKSKIN AQHA registered 2002 mare. What a sweet heart this girl is I love her to death! Took these first 2 photos of her today actaully its a whole whooping 10 degrees




















also got some videos of her "playing"

Rebel Looking like a mini at liberty

BOY DO I WISH I COULD SHRINK HER MINI SIZE, I THINK SHE WOULD CLEAN HOUSE AT LIBERTY!!


----------



## CheyAut (Jan 11, 2009)

Here's mine





Braveheart W, my crazy 4 (er, 5 with the new year?) y/o Arabian gelding






CheyAuts Starlit Firefly, aka Calista, my 3 (er, 4) y/o Arabian Pony mare











Cheyenne Autumn, my first horse, horsey soul mate, the reason behind my farm name... my wonderful 1990 TB gelding











Golebica, aka Spring, Arabian mare who I have for sale






Impulsive Decision, aka Pulse, old lame rescue gelding






Renaissance, 28 y/o TB gelding






Imagine That, aka Summer, 7 or 8 (forget) y/o haflinger/welsh cob mare






And my girl who crossed the rainbow bridge last Nov at only 3 years *cries* Radiance


----------



## fancyappy (Jan 11, 2009)

Love everyones horses. I can make room for them all if you grow tired of them!!LOL

Here are our biggies!

Appy, QH, Shire, and Draft-cross.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3290/314989...44867f66c_o.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3261/314989...b784dc63c_o.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3025/294168...c8cc701c0_o.jpg


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jan 12, 2009)

I love everybodys big horses! I'd say we are all so lucky, aren't we?? Here's my girl. APHA, DD Sanmans Painted Jewl. She will be 8 this year. She has a one of a kind personality! I never understood the description, "in your pocket" until I met her. She is SUCH A SWEETIE!! I call her "Beauty", because everything about her is beautiful! I bought her from "Shelly" on this forum!


----------



## Kootenay (Jan 12, 2009)

Here is my big girl.

Her name is Priscilla Moon Jet, an American Quarter Horse. Rising 7.






And one with her and Buddy:


----------



## Kya's Mom (Jan 17, 2009)

Here are my larger three lined up nicely for me. Sierra is my 14 hand Haflinger mare, Navigator, my daughter's 14.3 hand Arabian gelding, is in the middle and Aero, my husband's 15.1 hand Arabian gelding is behind everyone but he is in the lead. Just where he likes to be.










Here my first small equine, Kaia (aka Kya) meets two of her new herd mates, Gator and Sierra






My two Girls! Both six years old.






Banner and Gator working things out during their first turn out together.


----------



## Dona (Jan 17, 2009)

Here's my "big" guy. Cherokee is a Registered Bay Leopard POA....right around 14 hands. He is coming 5 & has never been broke to ride. I just got him last fall, so he will be my summer project. He is a real sweetheart, and very easy going...laid back. So I don't "think" he'll be hard to train to ride.

Since I just got him a few months ago.....I have no really good "clean" photos of him, so these will have to do.

NOTE: these were all taken the week I brought him home, and his hooves needed trimmed....BADLY! They have since been done & look soooooo much better.


----------



## jrae (Jan 17, 2009)

I think I've posted her before....Wonderbuck, My TWH mare. First photo is with her previous trainer.


----------



## Zora (Jun 10, 2009)

We have two big horses and two mini horses right now, here are a few pictures.

Our 22 year old quarter horse mare ''Pesky''>







Our three year old Andalusian-Arab filly Morning Glory>



Morning Glory's mother ''Majic'' who we don't own anymore.

click on pictures to enlarge


----------



## drk (Jun 10, 2009)

Here is my baby boy.... He just turned 1yr old last month !!!!!


----------



## Ouburgia (Jun 13, 2009)

My Biggie:

Jamaica, a 10 years old Haflinger mare, Used to ride Western, but I couldn't find the right trainer so now I'm bach to dressage. She is lame at the moment and I haven't been riding the last half year. Really miss it...
















I love al the different kind of horses seeing here...

Here in Holland they are all Bay of black and dutch warmblood 

Love the breeds and colors over seas


----------



## Haviris (Jun 14, 2009)

My biggie, Paint, Magic,


----------



## Annabellarose (Jun 21, 2009)

"Annie", my 21 year old Quarter Horse mare






Annie is my soulmate horse and we have done so much together! Western Pleasure, Trail, Command, Barrels, Poles, Reining, English, Jumping, Dressage, Driving, Bridleless (and none of that neck rope stuff!), on and on and on!

"Rio", my 12 year old Paint Horse gelding and Annie's son


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Jun 22, 2009)

I have only two big horses left that I keeping out of my big horse herd as I am entering school in the fall- and even though I have a place to keep my minis, my bigger horses are a little harder to stuff somewhere.

This is my 09' Filly, and my last big horse foal for several years.

She is out of a blue rain grand daughter, and by a sec A pure bred welsh stallion that I owned and stood here.

She is everything I have ever hoped for in my program and I refuse to part with her. Once school is done, she will be the corner of my welsh program. She is only reg 1/2 welsh despite having close to 3/4 welsh blood in her- But she is just an outstanding sport pony all around. I expect her to mature about 13.2-

Here are pictures taken a few days ago freshly clipped, (With no drugs or anything, got to love the welsh brain!)

and she is approx 5 months old and is just a sweetie-











And a few of her when she was just a few hours old-















And of course my best friend and soul mate, Sassy-

She is the reason I am sane and productive, my world, my rock- She is 20 this year, and we have done everything under the sun together. Her two daughters that she had are (now) both lovely and one is owned by my mother, the other my dear friend.

We have had many adventures together, but I'll post just a few photos here-


----------



## Slinkky (Jun 23, 2009)

My biggie Hanky Panky:






And Hank and my orphaned mule Hoot:


----------



## Kierstan (Jun 24, 2009)

(Lets hope these pictures work.



) My big girl *Razza San Peppy* aka Razz. Shes my 6 year old Quarter Horse. I show her at my county fair and at local open shows.





This was when Razz was 4 years old.






5 years old, taken at my county fair last year.






& 6 Years old.






& Razz meeting my Donka


----------

